# After Effects Marker (Composition marker in anderer Komposition als Layer Marker)



## kharn (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

die meißten von euch kennen sicher die Kompositions Marker oben rechts auf der Zeitleiste. Dort kann man die ja einfach in die Zeitleiste ziehen. Wenn man dann diese Komposition in eine andere Komposition reinzieht hat man diese Kompositions Marker dann normalerweise als Layer / Ebenen Marker auf der entsprechenden Ebene.

Problem:
Aus irgendeinem Grund werden die Kompositionsmarker der eingebetteten Komposition nur als Layer Marker auf dem Layer angezeigt wenn ich die Komposition in die andere Komposition lege NACHDEM ich die Kompositions Marker angelegt habe.

Komischerweise tauchen die Layermarker auch dann nicht auf wenn ich die bereits eingebettete Komposition ersetze, sondern wirklich nur dann wenn ich die Komposition NEU in die andere Komposition ziehe.



Hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen und habt eine Idee.


Cheers
Ralf


----------

